
Small venture company bucks the economic winds - terpua
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/10/27/BUMS13LJLG.DTL
======
prakash
I think one of the guys from Tandem hangs out on HN.....

